# Bought A 2004 28rss



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm new to camping in a trailer (but thoroughly thrilled with our first one) so I'm not sure what little doo-dads we'll need to get started. We also don't pick up the trailer until May 4 (which is fine since it's -20C/-4F today) and my warranty doesn't start until then anyways.

I know the dealers have some "starter-kits" but I want to make sure they don't sell me too much or too little. I also have an oppurtunity to shop at a "surplus" store this weekend that sells a lot of things at a "the previous owner went bankrupt" sale. I have gotten some awesome deals there before for real brand-name stuff.

Anyways... I tried to search (I think I have seen this question before...) but I can't find it today. Can someone either point me to another forum/thread or post a quick list of things like battery, water hose, sewage drain line, rubber gloves for me???

Thanks!
Greg


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Lets see if I can be first to welcome you to the Outbackers forum. We have had at least a dozen new people join in the past week and I came in no better then second once!!

Now for your questions. First there is not a better forum for RV questions then the one you are on right now!

Many supplies are basic but some are specific and are based on what kind of camping you do. So I will start the list and if you can post back what kind of camping you plan on with your trailer you will get more detailed ideas.

For the trailer you need a basic tool kit and a few spare fasteners. 
A note pad to write down all the things you wanted while you are camping. The list just always seems to grow.
For the road you need a lug wrench and a pair of bottle jacks to change a tire.

You will get a ton of suggestions here so keep checking the site.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Try this EXTRAS And welcome
















Jim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on the Outback and welcome to Outbackers action

The extras are endless and change based on your need.

For your 1st camping stay close to home (driveway) and try everything out (shore, battery & propane)

Most improtant have fun and enjoy the TT sunny

Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome ... you'll get a lot from this site.

I like the suggestion CamperAndy made ... take notes on your first few trips you'll come up with a great list of needs and a whole lot of wants.

Check the link to the EXTRAS already provided. Lot's of good stuff there.

I guessing that you're located somewhere in Canada ... you quoted -20c first. Where are you from?

Wayne


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS, and RVING! action

Make sure you get basic stuff like hoses, cords, adapters, sewer connections, wheel chocks, etc. Most dealers sell all that stuff, but CAMPING WORLD or CAMPERS CHOICE may have a better selection and prices.

I talked my way into a shopping spree at the dealer. (pre-signing the papers!)


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks all... For the suggestions and greets. And that Extras thread was the one I was looking for but couldn't find again. The 'surplus' store was a bust anyways (except the 10' x 20' enclosure I got for $199 CDN which was 50% off. The store was picked clean of the good stuff....

I didn't get much for 'extras' when I bought the trailer (extra propane tank, full propane, and spare tire assembly) but that's ok - I think we got a pretty good deal on the price. So I basically need all of the above...

And of course, I needed to buy a new tow vehicle after we bought the trailer (my little 4L Jeep Grand Cherokee tows my boat ok, but not a 5500lb trailer). What comes first - the horse or the cart? For us it was the cart, then the Chevy Avalance.

Wayne: I'm from the flat prairies of Winnipeg, MB.


----------

